
C++ versus V8 versus luajit versus C benchmark – (hash) tables - tambourine_man
https://gist.github.com/spion/3049314
======
kybernetikos
Unfortunately the results don't mean much to me without commentary. Since
there isn't any yet, here's my uninformed take: they're all excellent but
luajit has made a deal with the devil. Is that right?

